# route to Portuguese citizenship?



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Does anyone have experience of this?

I think it requires five years continuous residency in the country. Are there any other requirements? 

I am planning to either (a) move to Portugal in the autumn 2020 and seek work as an EFL teacher initially, with the long-term aim of retiring and seeking citizenship, or (b) move to Portugal on D7 visa in 2021 or 2022 (with same aim).

Thanks


----------



## jumblemon (Mar 29, 2020)

suiko said:


> Does anyone have experience of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The important thing is you start now, if you are a UK citizen and claim residency as soon as possible. They sometimes shut their books...! It will take you 90 days from arrival and you want to get residency before the end of the transition period.


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

Jumble, what do you mean by ‘shutting their books’?

As I recall you have inter alia to prove knowledge of the language.
If anyone has been all the way through the process. I’d also like to hear what was required and what obstacles came up.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

jumblemon said:


> The important thing is you start now, if you are a UK citizen and claim residency as soon as possible. They sometimes shut their books...! It will take you 90 days from arrival and you want to get residency before the end of the transition period.


Thanks!

What do you mean by "shut their books"? 

And what specific advantages will be gained by applying while still an EU citizen, rather than via the D7 route? I'm hoping to do it this year, but obviously with the current circumstances it's by no mean sure that this will be possible.


----------



## jumblemon (Mar 29, 2020)

What I mean by ‘shut their books’ is that my Portuguese lawyer advises me that they have a quiet quota scheme. Once they have met their limit they stop processing applications for a period of time. 

As for the difference between pre- and post Brexit, this only applies if you are a British EU citizen, but at the moment if you are, you are assured of residency status as part of the Withdrawal Agreement. Beyond that it is far more discretionary based on the prevailing rules at the point you apply.


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

Jumblemom, this tacit quota applies to which stage? Residency, permanent residency, citizenship? Just wondering what lies ahead. Thanks.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

hello again

OK, well now I have a job offer, as an English teacher.

However, the salary is a quarter of what I earn now in the UK, and I'm not wildly enthusiastic about the job (it's what I did 25 years ago).

My question is:

What fundamental rights will I get now by making the financial sacrifice of moving now, in order to preserve (some of) my rights as an EU citizen under the WA, rights which I would not have if I were to retire to Portugal in 3 or 4 years time on a D7 visa (can't afford the golden visa)?

*I would really appreciate it if someone could specify what specific advantage there would be in moving this year. *

I know that on a retirement visa I'd need to prove a certain level of income, and that I wouldn't be able to work formally (not so much of an issue as I'm 56 and not keen to be an EFL teacher in a school, which is pretty much the only option available). And that this type of visa would need to be renewed regularly. Is there anything else?

The ultimate goal is, of course, citizenship.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Particularly interested in healthcare - is it possible to be covered by Portuguese state healthcare at some point, or do you have to have a private policy for the rest of your life?


----------



## zakooo (Jan 2, 2015)

if you have residency you are entitled to full state health care.i find it better than the uk.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks! Not to surprised there, somehow.

The D7 visa seems a great option. As I understand it, the only real advantage of moving this year (i.e. before Brexit) is the fact that state pension will not be updated in future - or have I missed something?


----------



## jumblemon (Mar 29, 2020)

zakooo said:


> if you have residency you are entitled to full state health care.i find it better than the uk.




Let's hope that continues in the event of a no-deal Brexit and the UK welching on the withdrawal agreement. I'm fearful that Portugal will take a reciprocal action if the UK withdraws NHS health cover for EU residents in UK.


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

I think there may be further advantages to moving this year. First, you can work without requiring an official work permit. Second, the 'adequate income' required for EU citizens to live legally in Portugal is capped by EU law at the level of the national minimum income. As things stand, the required income for D7 is equally low, but there is nothing to stop Portugal raising it. If you're setting your sights on a long-term goal, it's wise to protect yourself as far as possible from potential unfavourable changes to the law.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks! 

If I move this autumn, is it worthwhile for me to apply to Financas for NHR status?

And is there anything to stop me continuing to work remotely for my current employer in the short/medium term? This would obviously mean being paid a salary in the UK.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Probably.

No. But if you are resident and working in Portugal (even for a UK employer) you may be liable for Portuguese tax, not UK. Take advice.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks, Richard. It's hard to know how long I will continue working for my UK employer, so I'm not sure how useful specific advice would be about that? But basically even if I'm paying a much higher rate of tax on my salary, I'd still be earning way more than I could ever earn working in Portugal.

What factors would make applying for NHR status a good idea? If I give up my job, I shall be living primarily from UK rental income (about £1000 pcm). I do have savings in UK bank accounts too. Won't be accessing my work pension for a few years (and state pension is 11 years off).


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

NHR status should avoid your UK property income from being taxable in Portugal. Your investment income/gains will be taxable in Portugal regardless. The rate of Portuguese tax you pay on your salary may be reduced or eliminated by NHR depending on the nature of the work.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

RichardHenshall said:


> NHR status should avoid your UK property income from being taxable in Portugal. Your investment income/gains will be taxable in Portugal regardless. The rate of Portuguese tax you pay on your salary may be reduced or eliminated by NHR depending on the nature of the work.


My work is editorial work for a publisher, salary about £30,000. What kind of work would be taxed more under NHR rules?

So it sounds like there aren't really any disadvantages of NHR status? I wouldn't pay CGT on the sale of my house in UK before moving to Portugal, but if the sale itself is after the date I move, it's possible, right?

I guess to apply for NHR status I just have to contact financas once I'm in Portugal?


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Application for NHR status is done online once you are registered as a resident. Time limits apply.

If your work is considered to be in certain high added value sectors you may get reduced tax rates on Portuguese salary income. You won't normally be taxed higher under NHR than as a normal Portuguese resident but you may be taxed higher as a Portuguese resident than you would have been if you remained in the UK.

Generally, NHR is a good thing but since the introduction of a flat rate 10% tax on pensions it may not be better in every case as it's unclear whether other allowances are lost. Some occupational pensions are normally taxed in the country of residence, some not. NHR might not help there.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

RichardHenshall said:


> Application for NHR status is done online once you are registered as a resident. Time limits apply.
> 
> If your work is considered to be in certain high added value sectors you may get reduced tax rates on Portuguese salary income. You won't normally be taxed higher under NHR than as a normal Portuguese resident but you may be taxed higher as a Portuguese resident than you would have been if you remained in the UK.
> 
> Generally, NHR is a good thing but since the introduction of a flat rate 10% tax on pensions it may not be better in every case as it's unclear whether other allowances are lost. Some occupational pensions are normally taxed in the country of residence, some not. NHR might not help there.


Thanks! Won't be taking my (work) pension at all for four years or so, and hope to be living mostly off rental income, so NHR probably the best option?


----------



## jumblemon (Mar 29, 2020)

This is why you should try to make the move in the next few months: https://europestreet.news/uk-ditches-healthcare-coverage-for-pensioners-moving-to-eu-after-brexit/


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Presumably doesn't apply if you become a Portuguese citizen within a few years, but yes, I agree!


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

As regards NHR, is it advantageous or disadvantageous if you sell a UK property while resident in Portugal? I'm still hoping to sell in the next couple of months, but if I don't it will obviously be when I'm already living in Portugal.


----------



## Jey jey (Jan 10, 2021)

jumblemon said:


> The important thing is you start now, if you are a UK citizen and claim residency as soon as possible. They sometimes shut their books...! It will take you 90 days from arrival and you want to get residency before the end of the transition period.





jumblemon said:


> The important thing is you start now, if you are a UK citizen and claim residency as soon as possible. They sometimes shut their books...! It will take you 90 days from arrival and you want to get residency before the end of the transition period.


Hi, I am also planning to move this year under D7. I need some suggestions what will happen if minimum stay condition of 6 months in not met at the time of renewal. Seek your opinion.

Thanks!


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

suiko said:


> I think it requires five years continuous residency in the country. Are there any other requirements?


Yes. The law, translated by Google:

SECTION III
Acquisition of nationality by naturalization
Article 6
Requirements
1 - The Government grants Portuguese nationality, by naturalization, to foreigners who cumulatively satisfy the following requirements:
a) Be older or emancipated under Portuguese law;
b) Residing legally in Portuguese territory for at least five years;
c) Know the Portuguese language sufficiently;
d) They have not been convicted, with final judgment of the sentence, with a prison sentence of 3 years or more, for a crime punishable under Portuguese law;
e) Do not constitute a danger or threat to national security or defense, due to their involvement in activities related to the practice of terrorism, under the terms of the respective law.



::: Lei n.º 37/81, de 03 de Outubro


Chrome browser translates

c) is defined as passing a level 1A CEFR language test.





Common European Framework of Reference for Languages - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------

